# Removed acpi from kernelconfig sends zfs boot to mountroot



## Erratus (Jul 10, 2010)

> *11.15.3 Configuring ACPI*
> The acpi.ko driver is loaded by default at start up by the loader(8) and should _*not *_be compiled into the kernel. The reasoning behind this is that modules are easier to work with, say if switching to another acpi.ko without doing a kernel rebuild. This has the advantage of making testing easier. Another reason is that starting ACPI after a system has been brought up often doesn't work well. If you are experiencing problems, you can disable ACPI altogether. This driver should not and can not be unloaded because the system bus uses it for various hardware interactions. ACPI can be disabled by setting hint.acpi.0.disabled="1" in /boot/loader.conf or at the loader(8) prompt.


So first thing I did was removing 

```
device		acpi
```
from my kernelconfig file, leaving everything else unchanged. After building and installing the new kernel without device acpi my ZFS fails booting and stops at 

```
mountroot> ?
List of GEOM managed disk devices:

Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:pool1
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

mountroot>
```

Having seen some other threads from recovering ZFS from there leaves me still stuck. 
I need help booting into my zfs root
And I need to know what's wrong with the sugesstion in handbook regarding acpi.

Selecting Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled stops at mountroot> too.


----------



## Erratus (Jul 10, 2010)

I could mount my zpool and rename /boot/kernel.old to /boot/kernel.

Question about acpi in kernel configuration file is remaining.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

Add *acpi_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf so that the module is loaded at boot time via the loader.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, and is this on 32-bit or 64-bit install?  On 64-bit installs, the acpi driver is compiled into the kernel by default; on a 32-bit install, it's loaded as a module.


----------



## Erratus (Jul 12, 2010)

```
# grep acpi /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC
device          acpi
```



> *11.15.3 Configuring ACPI*
> The acpi.ko driver is loaded by default at start up by the loader(8) and should *not* be compiled into the kernel.



Shouldn't exceptions be mentioned in handbook?


----------

